# First Offshore Trip since Nov 2009



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Oct 8 I got invited on a friends boat with Gene, Angelo's Dad and Angelo. Great guys to fish with. We trolled southeast of the step to what looked like good waters from Hiltons but it was dead. A few scattered grass and that was it. We then when deep dropping and slowly filled the boxes up real nice.

Angelo then took us to his 15 lbs average snapper hole and limited out with a few breaking 20 lbs in 15 mins. It felt like fishing at a trout farm. It was a nice way to break the season on a 38 Rampage in 1-2 foot seas.

Oct 10 I fished on my boat with friends from Atlanta. I had planned an overnighter to kill my slump on swordfish. We started with snapper limits on my honey hole and it took up 20 mins with average 15 - 20 lbs. Too much fun on lite tackle.

We ran to Marathon since I have produced nice wahoos this time of year and we ran into miles, miles, miles of small tunas. We went 1 for 2 on the wahoos and how we lost a 80+ lbs hoo, I will only share in person. I don't like to post mistakes in open forums. We all have bad moments and it really hurt to see that monster swim away with a smile. After a that I see off the port side what appears to be a billfish working tunas on the surface. These were some big splashes with 5 tunas jump out like a water fountain. I quickly chance my setup and we live bait tuna the size of my hand. Small crippled herring in size 3 oz did the job on getting great bait. It took 10 mins and we are on to what I thought was a billfish. Well it never came up so then I thought big mother Wahoo. It turn out to be a 60- 70 lbs yellowfin tuna. We tried to chase the school again but never could get close enough to them. First time since Mexico that i have landed a yft on a small tuna for bait. 

We Deep Dropped a few spots and loaded the boat with limits. I love this new fishery.


Well my slump continues on swordfish as we never got a bite all night. I checked the bait every 2 hours , we had good bait in the lights and the seas were calm. I suck. Maybe next time and I need some help.

Oh, I made another mistake going south of the Spur looking for good water to troll and found nothing there too. I should have stayed near Marathon and nailed some more Hoos. Enjoy the pictures.

Jeff Choe


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

more pictures


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job Jeff. We missed the deep drop bite on Sunday afternoon since it took so long to leave the damn marina, but that was more my fault so I can't really complain.

Pretty pics and thanks for the report

Chris


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Great job Jeff. We missed the deep drop bite on Sunday afternoon since it took so long to leave the damn marina, but that was more my fault so I can't really complain.
> 
> Pretty pics and thanks for the report
> 
> Chris


 
Thanks Chris. Do you still work at Sam's? I went down there after fishing with Angelo and picked up a bunch of deep drop rigs since I left my rigs at home. It looks custom made and very simple but nicely done. Did you rigged this yourself? Great job on the Sword. Maybe one will get snagged on my hook accidently on day.

Jeff


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn GOOD JOB... HELL of a catch guys.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, I'm still here at Sam's and yes those are my rigs. Deep dropping is addictive so be careful!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats an awesome haul.


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Is marathon the name of an oil rig? Do you have the #'s for it?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

id say you caught a few fish


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report and awesome pics. looks like a great weekend of fishing.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Good Lord , you slayed the fish !

Glad to see you made it out again........


If my boat ever gets fixed ( dont even ask !) 

You need to take a ride with us , you seem to be LUCKY


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Jeff, awesome box of fish way to go longtail,tiles, yellowfin, snowies, wahoo, and big ole red snapper bet you were busy at the fillet table.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice to see you back! Nice haul of bottom dwellers!


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

you really are great Malaca! 

You really inspired me of fishing!!!

I hope I can do catch big fish like that! amazing!!!


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Is Marathon an oil rig?


----------



## Rat (Oct 3, 2009)

Marathon is a natural reef structure... The numbers are available on most charts ie hiltons etc....


----------

